
An MBA is still a great boost for salaries - thisisit
https://www.ft.com/content/a2813230-d69b-11e7-a303-9060cb1e5f44
======
jmduke
This is a nitpick, I know, but its pretty disingenuous to just compare "pre-
MBA salaries" with "three years after a two-year MBA salaries". That's a gap
of five years: I'd be interested in a comparison of salaries between a cohort
three years out of a two-year MBA and a similar cohort that just worked for
five years.

(I think that the MBA cohort is still making more overall, but I suspect the
value prop is less impressive.)

